# Christina Stürmer. Wallpaper. 6x



## Yellow6 (5 Mai 2010)




----------



## astrosfan (5 Mai 2010)

:thx: für die Wallis von Christina :thumbup:


----------



## Karrel (5 Mai 2010)

danke, ich war schon seit langem wieder auf der suche nach den bikini bildern von ihr auf der bühne!


----------



## Franky70 (5 Mai 2010)

Fantastisch, ich mag ihren Körper. Danke.


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2010)

:thx: dir für Christina


----------



## blue_oxygen (5 Mai 2010)

Danke


----------



## General (6 Mai 2010)

Danke für Christina


----------



## Coleman (23 Sep. 2010)

heiss


----------



## vlbger (8 Dez. 2010)

wow noch nie ein bikini bild von ihr gesehen - heisse frau


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2010)

schöne Tapeten


----------



## fredclever (8 Dez. 2010)

Bezaubernd danke


----------



## schibu (8 Dez. 2010)

sehr sexy


----------



## stryke05 (8 Dez. 2010)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Remus1605 (8 Okt. 2013)

WOW :drip: Geile Wallpaper von Christina. :thx:


----------



## mc-hammer (13 Okt. 2013)

eine süsse und sexy maus


----------



## Haleakala (19 Jan. 2017)

hola die waldfee


----------

